# Rauschen beim Sound



## timo0804 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute, habe zu Weihanchten ein neues Motherboard, einen neuen Prozessor, etc. bekommen...
Es läuft alles prima, bis ich festgestellt habe das meine Sound On-Board nicht klappt. Nicht weiterschlimm und nach 3 Stunden versuchen habe ich meine alte Soundkarte (5 Monate) noch miteingebaut. Dadurch konnte ich wenigstens Musik hören, aber beim Audirecorder, wenn ich was aufnehme, höre ich nru ein lautes rauschen und der Audirecorder rasst förmlich...
Hat einer eine Idee woran es liegt oder sogar wie ich es wegbekomme?
Bin für eden Rat dankbar

mfg Timo


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

Hi

Versuch mal dein Micro und Line in zu muten kann daher kommen.

Mfg Andre


----------

